# Reasons Why The Odds Change on Tennis Betting Markets



## StakeHunters (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey guys,
This week we have artice about:

*Reasons Why The Odds Change on Tennis Betting Markets*

Just like other sports that you may or may not bet on, when it comes to the tennis betting markets there are instances when players will shorten in price. This can be on the outright markets, or on the individual game markets that you bet on, and it is always worth looking out for these market moves. 

To read full article click here


----------

